# Call divert Eircom business line to Meteor



## plankton (21 May 2013)

Hello, I have a single Eircom Business line but I am out of office a lot, What is the best way to divert calls to my Meteor mobile number at the lowest cost. Eircom have an add-on at a cost of €5 p.m for 200 mins. but this is only available for residental customers only. I did see a phone previously which connected to the landline and also had a SIM and this routed calls to the mobile, any experience of this?


----------



## hippy1975 (22 May 2013)

My father has an Eircom business line, single line like yourself, and he has call forwarding function, so it should be available to you. Not sure if there is a small standing charge for it, I think he is just paying for each call as it is forwarded to the mobile.  The forwarding is done by typing in a code and then the number to forward calls to, and stats in place until you take it off. He has been using this for years and years, has the calls transferred to his mobile for 4 days of every week, so I'm 100% certain this works.
Get onto eircom again, this should be available to you, and I can find out more if you need me to


----------



## Leo (22 May 2013)

Many fixed line telephones aimed at the office market have a divert feature that you can turn on/off as required. I don't think this requires any special set-up on the phone line.


----------

